# Do Pigeons Get The Concept Of Punishment?



## toniandtoaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Since I have moved, Toaster has become more aggressive. I can accept that. He's obviously stressed out from the new enviroment. He actually seemed to settle in quickly, and struts around like he owns the place. But recently, in the last week or so he's not even allowing me nor my aunt in her bedroom. The door is left open, but he spends most of his time in there. He's become dominant. He makes it so impossible for us to do anything, so when I go into the bedroom to change or get something, I have to put him in his cage so he can't attack my feet. Then when I let him out, he without hesitation begins to attack again. It made me wonder, do they get the concept of punishment?
Is there any tips to lower this raised aggression?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Get him a stuffed toy? Stuff a shoe??? 

fp


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Well, you can't train a pigeon not to bite once they've started (at least not in my experience). What's going on is that your pigeon views people as being his equal, and that's what you get when you have a male which is hand raised. 

One of the ways to get them away from your feet (which is dangerous to the pigeon when you're walking) is to provide them with toys as feralpigeon suggested. But more importantly you need to be assertive with your male pigeon or you'll live in fear of being bitten. I spar with my boys (pigeons), but let them win because it is important that they're happy.


----------



## toniandtoaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Well, he seems to ignore toys. I have him a little stuffed monkey. he just played with it for a little while, but continues to attack anyone who walks into the room.
Also, I use to scrap with him all the time, but then he got worse and it actually begins to hurt. I feared he would only continue his biting if I encouraged it.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

It's as though his territorial behavior has extended to the entire room and
not just his cage. Someone may have some other thoughts on how to
direct his behavior elsewhere, but another consideration would be to find
him a mate and see if he doesn't become otherwise occupied.

fp


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

Maybe you could offer him a small area box,nest basket- really tempting zone all his own. I have been eyeballing those carpeted cat towers (since my guys wear diapers -no problem) they have great big hidy holes and just look like great nests. If you got a place and acted like you *really *wanted it, he might be tempted to take it over, from you. They are very curious about new things. My girls are more receptive to behavior modification than Mr Hooters, or my other fellas.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well T&T, I can certainly relate!

I have one non-flying apt. bound pij, who lives with me and 3 cats. He has always and continues to think he owns EVERYTHING! He rules me and the cats with an iron beak...AND, when he goes after my bare feet and hands, his beak FEELS like it's made of iron.  

Right now, he's back in "mate" mode and I'm the victim...er...mate! I can't stand in my kitchen area barefooted because he goes after my feet. I'm forced to put shoes back on! 

The GOOD news is, he goes into "daddy" mode and sits on his egg in his basket for hours and days at a time...cats and I get a breather...

During mate mode, he really wants attention, but does seem more aggressive in daddy mode...of course, he's more "protective" of his daddy duties too, which explains things.  

At this time, I haven't considered a mate for him because of the status quo that we have had for 4 years. He and the cats are used to each other and another pij, at this time, could upset that balance...

I do agree, however, in your case, that a mate might be just the thing.

Shi
& Squeaks (who says that I'm a "wimp" 'cause I can't take a few "love" pecks!)


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

toniandtoaster said:


> Since I have moved, Toaster has become more aggressive. I can accept that. He's obviously stressed out from the new enviroment. He actually seemed to settle in quickly, and struts around like he owns the place. But recently, in the last week or so he's not even allowing me nor my aunt in her bedroom. The door is left open, but he spends most of his time in there. He's become dominant. He makes it so impossible for us to do anything, so when I go into the bedroom to change or get something, I have to put him in his cage so he can't attack my feet. Then when I let him out, he without hesitation begins to attack again. It made me wonder, do they get the concept of punishment?
> Is there any tips to lower this raised aggression?



Hi toniandtoaster, 



No, I do not believe they get the concept of 'punishment'...though they do understand if something is freightening to them, or, unpleasant, which is close to the same thing.


Possibly he is trying to 'drive' you, as if you were a wandering Mate he wishes to remind should be electing a Nest and not wandering around.


Or, he thinks you got HIM a 'New' Home, and he is claiming that space in it, and treating you as an ill mannered tresspaser, or someone trying to test his resolve or challange his claim, or he thinks you are being selfish since the rest of the Home is yours, and this part is 'his' and you are messing with him wanting to act like his space is yours also.


About all I can think of, is to get him out of that space, and into the rest of house, Living Room and so on, and see if he gets the idea that it is all shared, but that if he elects some smallish area, THAT can be "his' for sure, with all due obsequays and manners being observed when withing to enter or reach into it.


Maybe make him a small Wall mounted high platform, with a medium Cardboard Box on it having a cloth draped over most of the front, leaving an opening. Have some soft cloth inside the Box...


They usually LOVE this sort of thing...


But then too, he likely wants a Mate, no matter what else is going on, and that might be making him a little frustrated.


Good luck..!


Phil
l v


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

He is just being a normal pigeon, and IF you allow him access to an entire room 24/7, he will try to claim it as his. He is just being a typical healthy and NORMAL male pigeon.

Be thankful, and don't punish him. He is not trying to be mean, just trying to adjust to a human world the best way he can.


----------

